# Localizzazione KDE in Italiano !!!!  [ Risolto ]

## Jackko

Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato questo fantastico sistema operativo sul mio Acer Aspire 1403LC ed è andato tutto a buon fine..

C'è purtroppo una cosa che non riesco a fare, cioè installare l'Italiano come lingua base per il KDE 3.1.4

Ho seguito le procedure giuste con Emerge, ma non mi riconosce il pacchetto; ecco il messaggio:

# emerge kde-i18n-it

these are the pachages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "kde-i18n-it".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

premetto che il mio sistema è stato aggiornato (emerge sync)...

Qualcuno sa darmi una risposta ??? GrazieLast edited by Jackko on Mon Nov 10, 2003 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Phemt

export LINGUAS=it

emerge kde-i18n

 :Wink: 

----------

## Jackko

Grazie, ha funzionato !!!

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] alla fine del titolo

----------

## andrea.lai

Salve ho letto diverse risposte sulla trasformazione di kde in italiano.

Ho eseguito 

export LINGUAS=it

emerge kde-i18n

e viene installato kde-base/kde-i18n-3.1.4 ma non trovo la lingua italiana nel pannello di controllo.

Allora ho eseguito etc-update visto che mi veniva richiesto l'aggiornamento dei files di configurazione ma nulla.

Non so se possa essere d'aiuto ma credo che sul mio pc ci sia installato kde-3.1.2 .

Potete aiutarmi ??? 

Grazie.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Spero sia compatibile visto che nel portage esiste solo la versione 3.1.4! (o la 3.2.0-beta)

Comunque prova a verificare: centro di controllo--->Regional & Accessibility ---> Country!

Ora il pulsante aggiungi lingua e vedi se c'è l'italiano!!

Cià!!

----------

## andrea.lai

E' proprio li che non appare.

In tal caso come faccio ad installare kde-3.1.4 visto che se faccio emerge kde mi installa solo la 3.1.2 ???

----------

## Alakhai

provato con emerge sync prima?

----------

## _jd

Ho lo setsso problema, kde-3.1.4 installato (44 ore di compilazione), fatto export LINGUAS=it emerso kde-i18n, riavviato tutto, nel pannello di aggiungi lingua non compare nulla a parte english us...boh

ciao

----------

## Gandalf98

1) Emerge non ha dato nessun errore?

```
qpkg -l kde-i18n
```

 ti dà i file installati?

2) Se fai il wizard del desktop, sotto impostazioni???

3) Prova a rinominare ~/.kde3.1 in ~/.kde3.1.old e riavvia kde! Sarà come se avviassi kde per la prima volta, tutti i tuoi vecchi settaggi saranno da recuperare nella cartella .old!!

----------

## andrea.lai

Ho provato le proposte esposte e nulla di nulla.

se digito il comando qpkg mi dice che il comando è sconosciuto pertanto non riesco ad eseguirlo e non so come installarlo.

comunque il mio problema è che non c'è installato kde 3.1.4 e non capisco come installarlo.

Boooooo!!!!

----------

## Gandalf98

per qpkg:

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

poi datti un'occhiata ai vari comandi presenti in questo pacchetto, sono utilissimi, un MUST per controllare lo stato dei pacchetti installati e non!!!!!!!!!!!

per kde:

```
emerge sync

emerge kde
```

Per ulteriori dettagli www.gentoo.it sezione documenti!!

Cià

----------

## _jd

Dunque, gentoolkit non ce l'ho e non so da dove prenderlo (lavoro offline, rete in ufficio), cmq ho cancellato la directory nella /home, ma non succede nulla, emerge fa tutto correttamente...boh..tra l'altro ho emerso anche koffice-i18n, tutto a posto, solo che se lancio koffice non risulta da alcuna parte la localizzazione in italiano...sta di fatto che sta localizzazione non riesco a digerirla...bah

----------

## _jd

nulla da fare, riprovato in mille modi.........come se non emergessi kde-i18n-it....boh...che fastidio non uscirne

----------

## andrea.lai

Ok!

io ho risolto.

Ho fatto un pò di roba che ora vi spiego.

Il mio primo problema, e credo anche il vostro, sia da attribuire al fatto che ho eseguito l'installazione del s.o. dal cd senza connessione alla rete.

visto che sul mio portage c'era solo kde-3.1.2 ho eseguito un :

```
emerge -u portage
```

dopo tale comando ho fatto un :

```
emerge -p kde
```

e mi diceva che sul mio disco c'era kde-3.1.2 ed era possibile aggiornarlo a kde-3.1.4

al che ho fatto un 

```
emerge kde
```

e dopo molte ore di aggiornamento ho finalmente kde-3.1.4 sul mio sistema.

Digito 

```
etc-update
```

Fatto questo con i comandi

```
export LINGUAS=it ; emerge kde-i18n
```

ho completato il tutto.

spero di esservi stato di aiuto.

Ciao

[/code]

----------

## _jd

Niente da fare, porca paletta, a me non va un bel niente...nè la localizzazione di kde nè di koffice...UFFA!!!!!!!!

----------

## Gandalf98

Se in queste directory ci sono i vari file di KDE, allora è installato!

```
/usr/kde/3.1/share/doc/HTML/it
```

```
/usr/kde/3.1/share/locale/it
```

Sei riuscito ad emergere gentoolkit?

Cià

----------

## _jd

La seconda c'è perchè l'ho vista ieri sera assiema a tantissime altre per altre lingue...la prima non so, vedrò stasera ma credo di si, secondo me emerge (o io per lui...  :Very Happy:  ) ha fatto casino con la protezione dei file di config, ho dato etc-update, ma si vede che non è servito...per quanto riguarda koffice farò una verifica analoga??...gentoolkit e dialog li emergerò precompilati da un cd gentoo su linuxpro...vedremo stasera....spero che ci siano le dev-util dialog....

farotti sapere   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Gandalf98

Se c'erano anche altre lingue hai installato tutto il pacchetto kde-i18n e non solo kde-i18n-it. Quindi non solo dovresti trovare l'italiano, ma anche le altre ~44 lingue in cui è stato tradotto!!!

Non so se gentoolkit è presente sul cd di linuxpro, non esiste come pacchetto di sorgenti nemmeno su gentoo.org, penso che sia scaricato direttamente dal cvs, ma non ne sono sicuro!!

Cià

----------

## _jd

Si c'è mi sono informato prima.....cmq nel wizard compare solo english us...per me c'è qualche problema con i config di kde...se faccio unmerge e riemergo kde-i18n-it cambia qualcosa??

----------

## flocchini

Avevo i ltuo stesso problema... aggiorna portage all'ultima versione disponbile e riemergia  kde-i18n. Spero che anche a te "come per magia" funzioni.

Ho notato infatti che nell'ebuild di kde-i18n esiste una voce "newdepends" che indica come rishiesta una versione di portage >= 2.0.49-r8 ma di fatto io avevo la r4 e non poneva obiezioni (il sistema era uno stage 3  di settembre)... Con la r15 invece tutto liscio. Baco oppure io non capisco nulla?

----------

## _jd

In effetti ho aggiornato il portage e ora come per magia funziona kde e koffice in italiano...timidamente propendo anche io per un bug del portage   :Embarassed: 

ciao

grazie

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Io e RenfildDust stiamo facendo un server e per motivi di causa maggiore (utenti ignoranti  :Wink:  !!! ) abbiamo bisogno di kde in it.

Sapreste dirci quali pacchetti emergere?????

P.S. Kde è già installato (o quasi, sta compilando!!!)

Tnx

----------

## jikko

kde-i18n

----------

## f0llia

dai:

```

LINGUAS="it" emerge kde-i18n

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mergiati i due post perche' il problema e' loi stesso

----------

